# حفر 3د



## بلال زبيب (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

بعض من اعمال 3د
اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


http://www.iraqup.com/up/20111206/kPsUo-Y267_503615960.jpg

http://www.iraqup.com/up/20111206/j44lX-R1Fb_939698383.jpg


http://www.iraqup.com/up/20111206/V0W6s-lLt0_120207500.jpg​


----------



## حمدي هلال (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله 

شغل جميل خاصة الثاني والي الامام


----------



## بلال زبيب (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر لك مرورك الكريم​


----------



## حمدي هلال (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي لقد ارسلت لك رسالة علي الخاص ...


----------



## opmm6_ta (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## بلال زبيب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اشكر مروركم الكريم
​


----------



## moudelist (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
اخي الكريم
لدي سؤال انا اعمل على مكن صيني
ولكن عندما ارسل داتا 3د
المكن لا يكمل العمل بعد فتره من العمل اذا كان العمل ياخذ وقت طويل
علما ان على العمل 2د شغال ميه ميه
هل لديك فكره 
اشكر لك تعاونك​


----------



## ksmksam (20 ديسمبر 2011)

moudelist قال:


> تحياتي
> اخي الكريم
> لدي سؤال انا اعمل على مكن صيني
> ولكن عندما ارسل داتا 3د
> ...



يمكنك تقسيم gcode


----------



## ksmksam (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حاب اسال عن الصوره الثانيه شو نوع الخشب ؟


----------



## salah_design (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله شغل جميل 
تسلم ايدك
الى الامام
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله شغل جميل 
تسلم ايدك
الى الامام
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي لمن زار صفحتي

الخشب المستعمل بالصوره التانيه ان دي اف 
ولكن دهن وعتق بعد الحفر
ويبدو وكانه من لون الحجر
هذ ا عمل الدهان
اشكر مروركم وان شاء الله بس ازور مصر
لازم اتعرف بكم
يا هل ترى حتستقبلوني؟
ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## ksmksam (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بالمناسبه mdf و ليس ndf


----------



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ المحترم بلال
لقد ارسلت رساله على الخاص
اتمنى ان تجيب عليها باسرع وقت ممكن
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (21 ديسمبر 2011)

يمكنك استخدام هذه الاداه toolpath divider




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك اخى الكريم الرجاء الاهتمام بالتعليم للارتقاء بمستوى المنتدى ليكون افضل من المواقع الاجنبيه التى نرها مشوار الميل يجب ان يبدا 

اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم
اشكر لك نصيحتك وساجرب وارد عليك الجواب


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوة المنتدى

بارك الله فيكم 
واكرمنا الله بكم​


----------



## الصدق أولا (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اعمال جميله 
سلمت يداك

ممكن اسم المكنه وموديلها


----------



## بلال زبيب (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الصدق أولا قال:


> اعمال جميله
> سلمت يداك
> 
> ممكن اسم المكنه وموديلها




المكنه صممة على يد احد المهندسين
تشبه الى حد كبير 
*flexicam s2*​


----------

